# Pkg system outage?



## pathiaki (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm trying to upgrade my packages and install others....

```
root@atlantis1:~ # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...

(just hangs)

root@atlantis1:~ # pkg install virtualbox-ose
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
```
(ports seems to be ok.... however, virtualbox-ose hits errors on some of its requirements - I had to remove VNC due to a checksum error)

Thank you!


----------



## OH (Nov 27, 2022)

My MTA is refusing mailinglist mails because of DNS issues. Looks like there's a mishap with FreeBSD's DNS at the moment.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 27, 2022)

Indeed. Address resolution problem:

```
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:armv7/quarterly, please wait...
pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:armv7/quarterly/Latest/pkg.txz: No address record
Address resolution failed for http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:armv7/quarterly.
Consider changing PACKAGESITE.
```


----------



## Understudy (Nov 28, 2022)

Is the issue still happening to you. It appears to be okay on some of my machines but not others.


----------



## BobSlacker (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm using latest here and it looks alright.


----------



## KS4TD (Nov 28, 2022)

I haven't been able to contact the FreeBSD _pkg_ server since yesterday at around 2 PM EST and no response to ping either. Just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Understudy (Nov 28, 2022)

Still no luck.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2022)

Might be an issue with the GeoIP, it might be specific to a region. I'm able to resolve it just fine:

```
dice@maelcum:~ % dig pkg.freebsd.org +short
pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org.
96.47.72.71
```


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 28, 2022)

That does look like the issue.
It connected for a bit but dropped off. Probably getting hammered since its been offline.

```
[8/116] Fetching libgeotiff-1.7.1_1.pkg: 100%  107 KiB 109.6kB/s    00:01   
pkg: http://pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/rust-1.65.0.pkg: No address record
```


----------



## Understudy (Nov 28, 2022)

I am going to exercise patience. This thing is probably going to need some time to correct itself, at least in my area. And my constant trying to see if it is the firewall or DNS is probably not going to help it. So I will step back until tomorrow evening. At least I can do that. If this were a production thing I would probably be pulling my hair out.


----------



## Datapanic (Nov 28, 2022)

Glad I'm not the only one!  I just started using T-Mobile Home Internet in the US and was having issues looking up download.freebsd.org and pkg.freebsd.org on my poudriere box.  I noted T-Mobile is using Transparent DNS Proxy and there's no way to use any other DNS servers out there.  I connected to my work VPN and was able to resolve the freebsd.org hostnames just fine.

 I'll just sit back and wait.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Nov 28, 2022)

Last days I had similar issue with gitup connecting to git.freebsd.org but it doesn't always happen.


----------



## rafael_grether (Nov 28, 2022)

Here too, in North Virginia region (AWS EC2 Machine)

# poudriere ports -u -v -p HEAD

[00:00:00] Updating portstree "HEAD" with git+https...fatal: unable to access 'https://git.FreeBSD.org/ports.git/': Could not resolve host: git.FreeBSD.org

# dig git.freebsd.org

;; communications error to 172.31.0.2#53: timed out
;; no servers could be reached


----------



## Tieks (Nov 28, 2022)

rafael_grether said:


> communications error to 172.31.0.2#53: timed out


Problem with your DNS? It resolves and answers from here.


----------



## hput3 (Nov 28, 2022)

Installing release 13.1  After several attempts to get the pkg tool installed during install, each time I am told the address has failed.

No address of record
    pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly
The  response  is  "Consider changing PACKAGESITE.
How can I locate a different PKG site?  Searching for it on google has not been successfull as yet although I do see others having the problem over time.


----------



## covacat (Nov 28, 2022)

pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org has address 147.28.184.43
pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org has address 213.138.116.73
pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org has IPv6 address 2604:1380:4091:a001::50:2
pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org has address 196.10.53.168


----------



## J0ffr0i (Nov 28, 2022)

This does seem regional.  My home server (USA-midwest) can't access pkg.freebsd but if I VPN into london from my PC, it resolves.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2022)

```
Other mirrors:

    pkg0.bbt.freebsd.org
    pkg0.bme.freebsd.org
    pkg0.bra.freebsd.org
    pkg0.fra.freebsd.org
    pkg0.jinx.freebsd.org
    pkg0.kul.freebsd.org
    pkg0.kwc.freebsd.org
    pkg0.syd.freebsd.org
    pkg0.tuk.freebsd.org
    pkg0.twn.freebsd.org
```

There appears to be a regional issue with resolving pkg.freebsd.org at the moment. Not sure why or where but several people reported issues while others, like me, don't seem to have a problem. See if you can resolve any of these servers directly.

Just create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://<packagemirror>/${ABI}/quarterly"
}
```

[_Mod: Merged another thread about the same issue here_]


----------



## Datapanic (Nov 28, 2022)

pkg.freebsd.org and download.freebsd.org are resolving for me now.


----------



## hput3 (Nov 28, 2022)

Hput3 wrote:
"No address of record
   pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly
The  response  is  "Consider changing PACKAGESITE."

covacat replied:


covacat said:


> pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org has address 147.28.184.43
> pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org has address 213.138.116.73
> pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org has IPv6 address 2604:1380:4091:a001::50:2
> pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org has address 196.10.53.168



Thank you sir.  I'm curious how you found those so easy!
Help much appreciated. Amd FYI , this one 
     213.138.116.73
hit paydirt right away:
And now I see: "FreeBSD repository is up to date"


----------



## KS4TD (Nov 28, 2022)

pkg.freebsd.org is also working for me now also.


----------



## Vull (Nov 28, 2022)

SirDice said:


> ```
> Other mirrors:
> 
> pkg0.bbt.freebsd.org
> ...



All of the servers cited here are resolving for me now, plus pkg.freebsd.org and download.freebsd.org.


----------



## rafael_grether (Nov 28, 2022)

Also, git.freebsd.org is resolving now.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 28, 2022)

Everything goes over. Even outages.


----------



## covacat (Nov 29, 2022)

hput3 said:


> Hput3 wrote:
> "No address of record
> pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly
> The  response  is  "Consider changing PACKAGESITE."
> ...


google for public dns servers in different geographic areas and ask them for pkgmir.geo.freebsd.org
there also might be a list somewhere from where SirDice got them


----------

